# Local Firewall



## Certan (Jun 5, 2017)

Hi everyone,
I have two windows computers and one freebsd computer.
I want to establish data communication between these two windows computers through the FreeBSD installed device.
PC1 = Windows Pc1, PC2 = Windows PC2 and FirewallPc = computer with FreeBSD installed.
There are two adapters on Firewall Pc. Fxp0 and re0.
PC1 connected to FXP0. Pc2 is connected to re0.
How can I send the packetI sent from PC1 to PC2 via FirewallPc?
FxP0 needs to send packet from PC1 to re0. And re0 will get the packet from FxP0 to PC2.
Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 6, 2017)

This has nothing to do with firewalling, it's just plain old routing.


----------



## gkontos (Jun 6, 2017)

All you need to do is to enable packet forwarding:


```
gateway_enable="YES"
```


----------

